

Ask YC: What is a good book about the JVM? - andreyf

I'm looking to learn some bottom-up Java - any suggestions?
======
timf
I have not read these personally, but worth a look:

[http://www.amazon.com/Covert-Java-Techniques-Decompiling-
Eng...](http://www.amazon.com/Covert-Java-Techniques-Decompiling-
Engineering/dp/0672326388/)

[http://www.amazon.com/Decompiling-Java-Godfrey-
Nolan/dp/1590...](http://www.amazon.com/Decompiling-Java-Godfrey-
Nolan/dp/1590592654/)

Venners book has free chapters online (be careful this is pretty old):

<http://www.artima.com/insidejvm/ed2/index.html>

------
gojomo
The (quasi-?) official specs, "The Java Virtual Machine Specification" and
"The Java Language Specification" are about as bottom-up, comprehensive, and
dry/matter-of-fact as possible.

Online:

<http://java.sun.com/docs/books/jvms/>

<http://java.sun.com/docs/books/jls/>

